# Tecumsha



## johnshue (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a 1969 John Deere model 112 garden tractor that has a tecumsha engine. It needs a new cylinder head, part #31961. I also need a head gasket and the nine bolts to hold the head onto the engine. I'm told that this part is no longer available through Tecumsha. Does anyone out there have any suggestions?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmmmn. Tecumseh.


----------

